# warriors



## Nelauk (Sep 16, 2011)

that's right

warriors is this book series about these four clans of cats fighting to survive in the wild. it's very bloody at times and there is also a lot of forbidden romance.

has anyone here read it?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 16, 2011)

inbefore Polymetric posts


----------



## Autumn (Sep 16, 2011)

Effercon said:


> inbefore Polymetric posts


tee hee

anyway yeah here :V


----------

